# Logitech G700s speichert Profile nicht



## fruity2005 (1. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die G700s neu zugelegt und habe ein Problem festgestellt.

Wenn ich jedes Mal den Rechner neu hochfahre, stelle ich fest, dass die Maus die DPI-Einstellung immer wieder zurücksetzt  

Ich habe zwar die Profile exportiert, aber keine Lust die immer wieder zu importieren…

Hat jemand auch dieses Problem? Bzw. sogar eine Lösung?


----------



## Humilator (1. August 2014)

hm komisch, hab dieselbe maus und da funzt alles. aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, meinst du die spielprofile ?

ich nutze nur den internen speicher, der reicht aus und kann bis zu 6? profile speichern, was für alles ausreichen dürfte.

ich empfehl dir auf jeden fall die dpi einstellung intern zu speichern, ist einfacher. oder funzt das auch net?


----------



## fruity2005 (1. August 2014)

Ich benutze auch den internen Speicher, habe da 3 Profile angelegt. Diese bleiben beim neustarten erhalten, sowie die ganzen Tastenbelegungen. Nur die DPI setzt sich dann immer wieder zurück :-/


----------



## Humilator (1. August 2014)

ich vermute du hast den standard falsch gesetzt. 

du kannst ja verschiedene dpi stufen anlegen, auswählen. eine davon wird als standard gesetzt, mit sonner raute obendrüber. diese wird auch genommen wenn du den pc hochfährst. kann das sein?

also einfach den standard auf ne andere stufe legen, problem gelöst?


----------



## fruity2005 (1. August 2014)

Das hatte ich am Anfang auch gedacht, aber daran liegt es nicht  
Habe im ersten Profil 5 Empfindlichkeitsstufen und wenn ich neustarte sind nur noch 3 Stufen da, mit anderen DPI-Werten :-/
Betroffen sind die ersten beiden Profile immer.
Beim 3. Profil bleibt alles gespeicht o.O irgendwie kömisch


----------



## Humilator (1. August 2014)

ok, extra wegen dir installier ich mir das eben nochmal. weiß gerad nicht mehr wie ich das damals gemacht  hatte

dauert paar min


----------



## fruity2005 (1. August 2014)

Ich habe die Software auch nochmal neu installiert, da passiert das selbe, als würde ich neustarten, die Profile 1 und 2 sind beide wieder verändert mit der DPI-Stufen. Beim 3. alles ok....


----------



## Humilator (1. August 2014)

brauchst du denn alle 3 profile? ich hab  das bei mir so angelegt ursprünglich 5 profile da waren, das erste hab ich auf mich angepasst und das 2te auch. die anderen 3 hab ich gelöscht, ich hab die profile noch entsprechend umbenannt. und danach hat immer das erste von beiden normal geladen.

ansonsten kann ich gleich mal testen was bei mir passiert, wenn ich 5 profile habe. dauert nochmal paar minuten^^


----------



## fruity2005 (1. August 2014)

Die 3 Profile bräuchte ich schon. Hab jetzt zum Testen paar mal den Rechner neu gestartet. Bis jetzt bleibt es alles gespeichert  fragt sich nur wie lange :-/ 
Aber viiiiielen dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Humilator (1. August 2014)

so, gerade nochmal getestet alles total verstellt, dpi werte durcheinander geworfen und dann einmal mit dem 5ten profil neugestartet, einmal mit dem ersten. nach dem neustart wurde jedesmal das 3te profil als erstes geladen, aber die dpi werte wurden an sich nicht gelöscht. es wurden nur eben ein anderes profil ausgewählt und damit auch andere dpi werte.


----------



## Luebke82 (9. Juni 2016)

Habe das selbe Problem bei mir festgestellt. :-/ Gab es schon eine Lösung?


----------

